# nickelodeon



## Alexandra (Sep 17, 2009)

The Nickelodeon (AE: nickel = 5¢-coin, Greek: Odeion = roofed over theatre) was an early 20th century form of small, neighborhood movie theaters. Nickelodeons in competitive markets had a piano or organ, playing whatever music the pianist or organist knew that seemed appropriate to a scene (e.g. classic ragtime for a chase sequence, or what was called at the time "Eliza-crossing-the-ice" music during the scary moments).

Μεταφράζω ένα ντοκιμαντέρ με την ιστορία της Warner Bros. Η λέξη _nickelodeon _εμφανίζεται πολλές φορές. Αν εμφανιζόταν μόνο μια φορά, χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη θα την απέδιδα _κινηματογράφος_. Τώρα προβληματίζομαι:
1) Nickelodeon;
2) Νικελόντεον;
3) Κινηματογράφος;
4) .....;


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 17, 2009)

Νικελόντεον (παραλείπω τον τόνο στο πρώτο ι).


----------



## Katerina_A (Sep 17, 2009)

Εγώ πάλι σκέφτομαι ότι αυτός ο όρος (Νικελόντεον ) δεν θα σημαίνει τίποτα για τον έλληνα θεατή. Δεν θα καταλάβει από πού προκύπτει. Επίσης, δεν είναι βιβλίο να κάνεις σημείωση του μεταφραστή.
Εγώ θα έβαζα κάτι σε «κινηματογράφος της γειτονιάς», «μικρός κινηματογράφος», κ.λπ. Τον όρο «κινηματογράφος» με ένα προσδιοριστικό, δηλαδή.


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2009)

Ωδείο και Οντεόν ξέρουμε, αλλά το _νικελωδείο_ ίσως είμαι ο πρώτος που το λέει, το _νικελοντεόν_ είναι ένας κακός γαλλισμός και το _νικελόντεον_ is neither here nor there. Προτιμώ μια γνήσια μεταγραφή, _νικελόντιον_, για να μην ενοχλούμαστε όσοι το ξέρουμε. 

Ή μια μετάφραση: _ο κινηματογράφος της πεντάρας_ (να μην έχουμε μόνο την Όπερα της πεντάρας). :)

Ή μια ωραία επεξήγηση: _κινηματογράφος με πιανίστα_.

Αν μάλιστα χωράει να πεις «κινηματογραφική αίθουσα», θα είναι ακριβέστερο. Αλλιώς, «σινεμάς».


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 17, 2009)

Σημείωση: σκέτο νικελόντεον δεν θα έλεγα. Θα προτιμούσα κάτι του στυλ οι κινηματογράφοι νικελόντεον ή τα νικελόντεον (εφόσον έχει γίνει σαφές ότι πρόκειται για κινηματογράφους). Και ο λόγος που θα κρατούσα το νικελόντεον είναι γιατί θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να κρατηθεί το ιδιαίτερο πολιτιστικό στοιχείο. Add:όσον αφορά το όντιον, θα το απέφευγα, για πολλούς λόγους, ο βασικότερος των οποίων είναι ότι στα Ελληνικά λέγεται όντεον ή οντεόν (που είναι και το φυσικότερο στη γλώσσα του Έλληνα). Δεν θα πιάσω τα περί αντιστρεψιμότητας....


----------



## Katerina_A (Sep 17, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ή μια μετάφραση: _ο κινηματογράφος της πεντάρας_ (να μην έχουμε μόνο την Όπερα της πεντάρας). :)
> 
> Ή μια ωραία επεξήγηση: _κινηματογράφος με πιανίστα_.
> 
> Αν μάλιστα χωράει να πεις «κινηματογραφική αίθουσα», θα είναι ακριβέστερο. Αλλιώς, «σινεμάς».



Επίσης ωραιότατες προτάσεις, κατά τη γνώμη μου.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 17, 2009)

Και *συνοικιακός *(κινηματογράφος)...


----------



## daeman (Sep 17, 2009)

Μια ερώτηση: Αφού αναφέρεται πολλές φορές το _ευτελές ωδείον _(), μήπως στο ντοκιμαντέρ εξηγείται ή περιγράφεται τι ήταν; 
Γιατί τότε κάλλιστα μπορείς να το αφήσεις αμετάφραστο, ως "τεχνικό" όρο, λέω εγώ τώρα.

Άλλη πιθανότητα: Χωράει στην πρώτη του εμφάνιση (ή έστω μία από τις πρώτες) να το εξηγήσεις με μια από τις αποδόσεις που προτείνει ο Νίκελ ή κάτι παρεμφερές; Θα προτιμούσα την αίθουσα, ίσως χωρίς τον προσδιορισμό κινηματογραφική, αφού ήταν ένας συνδυασμός κινηματογραφικής προβολής και "συναυλίας" (κάτι σαν το σημερινό VJing, όπου η εικόνα συνοδεύει τη μουσική, από την ανάποδη, όμως). Αν γίνεται αυτό, πάλι αμετάφραστο θα έλεγα.

Για τη μεταγραφή: _νικελόντιον_, όπως ακούγεται θα το έγραφα, αφού δεν βρήκα σε _έγκυρη_ πηγή καθιερωμένη άλλη μεταγραφή (και τις δοκίμασα όλες), παρά μόνο μία, αυτήν εδώ: _νίκελ όντεον._

Αμβρόσιε, ειλικρινής απορία: βρήκες σε κάποιο κείμενο στα Ελληνικά να αναφέρεται το _οντεόν_ ή _όντεον _για την αίθουσα (με τη σημασία του αρχαίου _ωδείον_); Γιατί ψάχνω, και όλες (όσες άντεξα να διαβάσω) αναφέρονται στην ονομασία Οντεόν (διάφορες αίθουσες συναυλιών ή προβολών, ξενοδοχεία κ.λπ.).


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 17, 2009)

"Συνοικιακή αίθουσα προβολής ταινιών με συνοδεία πιάνου";

(πολύ μακρινάρι, έ)


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 17, 2009)

Γενικά, θα ήθελα να αποφύγω τον όρο "συνοικιακός", επειδή δεν ήταν ούτε συνοικιακός ούτε μη συνοικιακός. Ήταν ο πρόδρομος της σημερινής κινηματογραφικής αίθουσας και ήταν το μόνο που είχαν τότε.
Διαγράφεται, βλέπω ότι στον ορισμό που έβαλα μιλάει για "small, neighborhood..."

Δεν χωράει ο υπότιτλος επιθετικούς προσδιορισμούς, δυστυχώς. 
Επίσης, κάπως συμφωνώ με τον Daeman ότι είναι σαν τεχνικός όρος. Όταν λένε nickelodeon, εννοούν όλο αυτό το σκηνικό, της προβολής της βουβής ταινίας, με υπόκρουση πιάνου και με εισιτήριο 5 σεντς.


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2009)

Εκτός από το _νικελωδείο_ (δηλαδή, γιατί _καφωδείο_ και όχι και _νικελωδείο_; ) να σκεφτείς και την _αίθουσα (προβολής) του βωβού (κινηματογράφου)_ (γραμμένο με τρόπο που δεν θα θυμίζει τον Άρη Βωβό). Διότι ούτε πάντα συνοικιακός ήταν ούτε πάντα είχε πιάνο — και πήγε και στα 10 σέντσια κάποια στιγμή.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 17, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Επίσης, κάπως συμφωνώ με τον Daeman ότι είναι σαν τεχνικός όρος.



Προσωπικά, θα τα έβλεπα περισσότερο σαν κάποιο είδος "cultural trademark" της εποχής τα νικελόντεον. Όπως για παράδειγμα οι now extinct κινηματογράφοι Β' προβολής ή τα πάλαι ποτέ εφήμερα.


----------



## daeman (Sep 17, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> "Συνοικιακή αίθουσα προβολής ταινιών με συνοδεία πιάνου";
> 
> (πολύ μακρινάρι, έ)


 
Σε όλο το ντοκιμαντέρ, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να χωράει. Αχ, αυτή η στενότητα των υποτίτλων, τηλεγραφητές μας κάνει!
Αλλά αν είναι εφικτή η λύση της αρχικής επεξήγησης που πρότεινα παραπάνω, μια χαρά θα έστεκε αυτή η εκδοχή της επεξήγησης:
_Μικρή αίθουσα προβολής με συνοδεία πιάνου,_
για να αποφύγουμε το συνοικιακή, αφού δεν είμαι βέβαιος πως ήταν μόνο συνοικιακές (παρά τον ορισμό της Wiki) και χωρίς το ταινιών, χάριν συντομίας κι επειδή όλο το ντοκιμαντέρ αναφέρεται σε κινηματογραφικές προβολές.

Και συμφωνώ με το ακριβώς αποπάνω του Αμβρόσιου.

Αμάν πια, και σ' αυτό πρωτοπόροι; ;)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skouras_Brothers


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2009)

Επειδή αντιλαμβάνομαι τη δύναμη της εικόνας, δεν έχω αντίρρηση για το _νικελόντεον_ για τον τίτλο. Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι η ταινία του Μπογκντάνοβιτς κυκλοφόρησε αμετάγραπτη (και αμετάφραστη).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 17, 2009)

daeman said:


> Αμάν πια, και σ' αυτό πρωτοπόροι; ;)
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skouras_Brothers



Όπως λέει και στο λήμμα της βίκης, το πρώτο τους «μαγαζί» οι Σκουραίοι το είπαν Ολυμπία. Αν υπήρχε λοιπόν εκείνη την εποχή παγκοσμιοποίηση ανάλογη με τη σημερινή, μάλλον «ολυμπίες» θα τα λέγαμε τα νικελωδεία σήμερα... :)

*Edit:* Εδώ μερικές περιγραφές από τα πρώτα χρόνια του κινηματογράφου στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 17, 2009)

Δεν έχω παντρευτεί τη λέξη, την τελευταία φορά που κοίταξα τουλάχιστον, αλλά έτσι for the sake of argument, που λέμε και στο χωριό μου, να πω ότι σε όποια αναφορά σε κάτι στο οποίο πληρώνεις λίγα και είναι σε γειτονιά έχω ακούσει στη ζωή μου, ο όρος που χρησιμοποιείται είναι συνοικιακό (εστιατόριο, κινηματογράφος, λαϊκή, εκδήλωση κλπ) Άλλωστε κάθε πόλη αποτελείται από συνοικίες και γειτονιές και δεν θα κάνει κανένας μήνυση αν το νικελόντιον ήταν στο Μανχάταν, γιατί και αυτό συνοικία ήταν (borough). 

Εκτός αν χωράει ο υπότιτλος να βάλεις 'κινηματογράφος με φτηνό φαγητό και συνοδεία πιάνου, στο οποίο ενίοτε δίνονταν και συναυλίες, όπου επίσης έρχονταν άνθρωποι από πολλές άλλες συνοικίες, επειδή αυτοί οι κινηματογράφοι είχαν συνήθως και καλό χάμπεργκερ ή χοτ ντογκ ή ποπ κορν...' χεχεχεχεχεχεχεχεχε


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 17, 2009)

Εγώ πάλι λέω να το πούμε "συνοικιακό νικελωδείο (ΝΙΚΕΛΟΝΤΙΟΝ) με λατέρνα και σουβλάκι" για να μπορέσει ο κάθε Έλληνας να μπει στο πνεύμα της εποχής καλύτερα, αλλά να το προφέρει και σωστά. 

Συγγνώμη, χιούμορ κάνω, μην με παρεξηγείτε...


----------

